# Quilt your own K2 Cover!



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

In the latest "Quilter's Home" Magazine, there is a 3 page layout all about the Kindle and designing and quilting a cover for it, with 4 straps to hold the 4 corners.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish I was talented and could make one!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Are the directions hand or machine. I know this sounds stupid, but I've made a lot of hand made quilts, but I've never learned to use a sewing machine


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Where do you get this magazine?  Is it online, or can you get it at the store?  Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I picked up my copy at Border's, but I saw it at JoAnns later... I would assume (and you know what that does) they also carry it at B&N.

Oh, and it is sewing machine instructions, but the pattern would be the same hand or machine, so putting it together by hand would not change anything..

I am adapting the directions to work with my K1, not that big a difference.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Is this the issue?? Looks like Amazon plans to sell that issue, sometime.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is one that someone sells, currently sold out but maybe they'll have more: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=34685776


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

One of my friends gave me a subscription for my birthday.  I was so surprised and delighted when I received my first magazine on Wednesday and saw the article for the Kindle cover!  I might have to make one...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh cool!

My Big Crafts Project for 2010 was going to be to learn to quilt....  maybe this is the starter!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> In the latest "Quilter's Home" Magazine, there is a 3 page layout all about the Kindle and designing and quilting a cover for it, with 4 straps to hold the 4 corners.


We want to see pictures when you're finished!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The Magazine is Volume 5 issue 1. displays until Jan 25 2010. Mark is not really on the cover.. not like usual.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah.. that issue is from 2008.. no idea why Amazon has it still there, but maybe there was something Amazon related.

I keep thinking Betsy will find this thread..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

what makes you think Betsy hasn't already..
ok.. I cant even finish that question .
If Betsy HAD already quilted a cover, we would all have seen pics by now surely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually I made a cover for my K1 before I got my Kindle.  Thought I had posted pics way back when....will have to check.  I'm also going to have to find this magazine!  We'll probably be out and around this week.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought the magazine today.  (Betsy, in case you're still interested and haven't found it:  the Jo-Ann in Burke, on Old Keene Mill Road, has it.)

This cover calls for lightweight batting only, and is not reinforced.  It'll look pretty and keep dust and minor spills off, but it won't protect a Kindle the way an Oberon or other, sturdier cover would.  I'm thinking that it should be possible to add some hard plastic like those sheets that are tucked into the Oberons, but haven't looked at the pattern enough to know how easy it would be to add sleeves for that.

But it does look nice, and makes it possible to have a one-of-a-kind cover.

I recall that a few of our members don't live anywhere near a fabric store or a bookstore, so I bought two extra copies.  The magazine sells for $ 5.99, but with their 10% off sale and my coupon, I paid $ 4.33 each.  If anybody wants to send me five bucks for the magazine and postage, I'll mail it out to you.  (PM me with your address.)


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

I got my issue before Christmas. Imagine my suprise when I opened the gift my wonderful husband gave me on Christmas morning. My very own Kindle! I went right to my sewing room and dug out the magazine.  Couldn't find fabric I liked in my stash, but I did have a Vera Bradley placemat.  Was able to make a quick quilted cover to use until my M Edge cover arrived. The leather cover arrived today and my Kindle looks very sweet in it. Since "this Kindle is owned by a quilter" it needs a quilted case. Will have to get busy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is so awesome.  I can't wait to see the pictures of the ones you all make.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

One taker so far  --  just a reminder that I still have one more of these magazines if anyone wants it.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Finished my cover last night. Am clueless how to post pictures, but will try and figure it our tomorrow. Used a purple bali cottons. Made a change in the pattern. I cut the lining piece in two and left the spine piece of fabric off until after I had put the binding on. Before sewing the spine in place I slipped a piece of book board in the front and one in the back. Now I have a hard cover for protection. I love the fact that it's quilted and so lightweight in my hands. Oh, no! What have I started.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like an improvement to the pattern.  What kind of book board did you use, and where does one buy such a thing?


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

I got the board at "The Art Store," in Rochester, NY. Probably any art supply store would carry it in their bookmaking supply section. I used it instead of chip board because it is archival and shouldn't stain or damage the fabric.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

You are most welcome.


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

i will qualify this by saying I am by no stretch of the imagination a seamstress, but I did make my own kindle case the first weekend I had it.  I found some pre-quilted fabric on sale at Joann's and make a case that velcros closed.  I am now making some for my friends who turned me on to the kindle, a sort of a thank you for giving me a new (good) habit!  

Although I did mine by eyeballing it and knowing the basics of sewing, I have found several patterns/instructions on making them by searching online.  I can post links if anyone is interested.

One other thing to note...I didn't use chipboard, but asked at Joann's for their fabric bolts that had no fabric left on it.  Those cardboard pieces are very sturdy!  I feel comfortable tossing it in my purse, but I wouldn't toss it on the floor!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

karij123 said:


> Although I did mine by eyeballing it and knowing the basics of sewing, I have found several patterns/instructions on making them by searching online. I can post links if anyone is interested.


Please do.... it would be nice to compare them.

And if you have pictures of your cover, we want to see those too!


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have pictures of mine yet, but will take one tomorrow.

Here are the links I've found. There are a lot of different types here, but I thought if I'm making them, I'd make different kinds and find which ones I find most comfortable.

http://www.chicaandjo.com/2009/09/03/make-a-custom-kindle-cover-case/

http://www.squidoo.com/kindlepouch

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23810

http://sometimescrafter.blogspot.com/2009/09/tutorial-patchwork-kindle-case.html

http://whipup.net/2009/07/10/tutorial-kindle-bag/

http://www.onepearlbutton.com/2009/10/tutorial-book-style-kindle-cover.html


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some fun ones there  --  I like the standing cover from the first link.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for those links, I think the second link would be the one for me, I'm wanting something for my kindle and leather cover to go into when travelling that would protect it a bit more, I'm going to use a padded material for mine though


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for the links you posted. I am finding myself actually hoping for more snow this week-end so I can sew. My Kindle will have more clothes than I do!
Mary


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bite your tongue on the snow!  Midwest girl here, reeling from yet another blizzard.  But I do know how you feel about getting time to do some fun stuff at home.  I love that each case needs so little fabric, so you can get it off the remnant rack.  Or even buy a fat quarter, or cheap napkin.  I'll have to make a closet for my kindle clothes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

karij123 said:


> I'll have to make a closet for my kindle clothes.


A whole new section in the Accessories forum!


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, this is only my second post and my Kindle is still sorta naked. I've made a couple of Kindle Purses or totes....not sure what the correct term is.  And also made a Kindle cover. I made these today and plan on making a cover tomorrow to match the black/white/read purse. Let me know what you think. I'm ordering an Oberon Cover and DecalGirl Skin just as soon as I can make my mind up on which ones I want. So these will have to do until I get them in.









































And the black/red/white that I'm making a cover to match tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful!  I can't wait to see the other cover.

I think a purple Oberon would go well with the first one, and a red with the second.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. I also love the fern colored ones. 
Thanks,
Brenda


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

I finished the matching black/red/white cover that matches the purse. 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Your covers and cases are beautiful. Did you use a pattern for the cases? I wish I knew how to post pictures. I made mine out of Bali Batiks.
Mary


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Maregold, thanks so much. No I don't have a pattern. I just sort of winged it. I love Bali Batiks and would love to see your pics. 
Here is a link that tells you how to post pics http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.msg1875.html#msg1875
I think the fabrics I used were Amy Butler-purble/green and I think the black/white may be Michael Miller.
Brenda


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I like the juxtaposition of the old-fashioned-theme fabric with the high-tech Kindle!


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

I finally got pictures taken and on the computer. Remember, I'm not a whiz with the sewing machine and I wasn't working from a pattern. Just an idea and a need.


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Crud! I can't edit to put in the other picture. I didn't mean to post the same one twice.


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Susan in VA, thanks. 

karij123, that's very pretty. I really like the Bali Batiks fabrics. I may try my hand at one this weekend. I would like to have the pattern that everyone has gotten in the new Quilt Home magazine. I looked for that magazine here in KY and wasn't able to find it anywhere.
Brenda


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

newborn said:


> karij123, that's very pretty. I really like the Bali Batiks fabrics. I may try my hand at one this weekend. I would like to have the pattern that everyone has gotten in the new Quilt Home magazine. I looked for that magazine here in KY and wasn't able to find it anywhere.
> Brenda


Check the previous page of this thread, specifically my post (reply # 14) -- I originally bought a couple of extras, and was surprised by how many takers there were... I've been back twice since then for more copies. Just bought two more today, and picked up an _extra_ two again because there was at least one more tentative inquiry. So the offer still stands, if you haven't found one yet and are still interested.


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Susan in VA 
PM sent. Thanks


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

I just picked up a Butterick pattern at JoAnns. It's number B5437 and it has a Kindle cover! Doesn't look all that hard.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Some of you guys are very creative.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

maregold said:


> I just picked up a Butterick pattern at JoAnns. It's number B5437 and it has a Kindle cover! Doesn't look all that hard.


Cool! Is it lined? Padded? Are you going to make one and post pics?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You all did a great job on your covers and bags.  Very pretty and unique.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

maregold said:


> I just picked up a Butterick pattern at JoAnns. It's number B5437 and it has a Kindle cover! Doesn't look all that hard.


Link to the pattern (with a small pic)

http://www.butterick.com/item/B5437.htm?search=B5437&page=1


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Link to the pattern (with a small pic)
> 
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B5437.htm?search=B5437&page=1


Thank you for that link! I'm going to talk my kindle-owning sewing-machine-using friend into giving this a try. Do you think I could find this pattern at my local JoAnn store or should I order it online?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Thank you for that link! I'm going to talk my kindle-owning sewing-machine-using friend into giving this a try. Do you think I could find this pattern at my local JoAnn store or should I order it online?


No idea - if your Joann's has a good selection of patterns you could probably find it there. I thought our local Joann's was a decent size until I went to one in Atlanta that was HUGE!

Maregold did you get yours online or in a Joann's store?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Thank you for that link! I'm going to talk my kindle-owning sewing-machine-using friend into giving this a try. Do you think I could find this pattern at my local JoAnn store or should I order it online?


JoAnn's frequently has sales flyers with a 40%-off coupon... worth waiting for one of those!

And if you're really patient, check regularly for their pattern sales... every brand goes on sale eventually, probably once every two months or so for each one, though it's unpredictable when each one will be. And that usually means all patterns by that manufacturer on sale for 99 cents or for $1.99 (except for Vogue which they then sell for $3.99).

(Even if you order online, you can use the flyer coupons... and if you sign up for their email list, you get printable coupons as well, usually 40 or 50% off one non-sale item.)

edit: Just checked the current flyer... turns out that Butterick patterns were just on sale through this past Saturday.... currently: 1/17- 1/23, Simplicity for 99 cents.... coming up: 1/28-1/30, McCall's for 1.99, Vogue for 3.99.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Picked mine up at the store. Patterns were on sale for $1.99. I didn't check Simplicity or McCalls to see if they offer anything. Watch the sale flyers for the next sale. Patterns are so expensive regularly, even with the 40% that they offer everyday. It is a very simple sewing project. Just 3 pieces.
Mary


----------

